# Afghanistan Memorial Page



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2003)

Came across this page and thought it was worthy of note:

 http://www.glanmore.org/CdaRemembrance.html 

Anne Faulkner, the page creator, has also contributed generously to the care package, and appears committed to supporting out troops overseas and in Canada.

Thanks Anne!


----------



## Maria3a (16 Nov 2003)

Hi Mike,

Thank you for your kind words and, more importantly, for posting the URL.

A note on the frame I selected.  My great uncle served with the PPCLI in WW1 (Clifford Burrows on the PPCLI Roll of Honour) and was killed in France.  I have a photograph of him in that frame which I believe was used by families in Canada - possibly England - during WW1 in Remembrance of those who made the ultimate sacrifice. In the context of that history, it seemed the one frame that was uniquely correct to use, unlike any other I could think of.

I just wanted to make the page because.. it matters... "they" matter.  Their gift.  There is no higher one.

I was thrilled to find that there is a place on the net where one can send Care packages to Canadians in Afghanistan.  As a Canadian, I have been looking since this all started and, until I saw what you have set up.. I found nothing.  I may be incorrect, but I think you may very well be the only person who is doing this.  It‘s great.  I‘m going to pass it on to people because I know that I have not been alone in looking. 

It‘s a great thing you are doing and it‘s a great website.

To those reading this who have served or are currently on active duty ..  "Thank you".

Anne
Assoc. Member - Air Commando Assoc #0155
Assoc. Member - Vietnam Veterans In Canada
Member - Thailand-Laos-Cambodia Brotherhood
webmistress
Simply Southeast Asia
 http://www.glanmore.org


----------



## Maria3a (11 Oct 2004)

Hi Mike,

A bit late further follow-up, but something has come up with respect to the above graphics and others throughout the Simply Southeast Asia domain and, sadly, it has to do with the Canadian Vietnam Veterans Association stealing graphics from the site without permisison, adapting them, cropping them - destroying their "meaning".

Without going into details - long and onerous - let me just say that this is solely a high school tee-hee "thing" as I resigned from the group last year consequent to their stated mandate to be seen as the "leading Canadian Vietnam Veterans group in Canada" - and I "quit".

One of the graphics that they have stolen - and sliced, diced, and turned into menu buttons is the WW1 poppy frame that is on my great-uncle's webpage - here:
http://www.glanmore.org/clifford.html
as well as the 
The North Wall
http://www.glanmore.org/cdncas/memorialair.html

The CVVMA website is at
http://www.canadiansinvietnam.ca
(a URL registerd, I might add, when they discovered that it was to be registered and used as an independent domain for "all" Canadians Vietnam groups to use equally without any pride of place.

I scanned the original frame, adapted for use "as a frame" only for Canadian websites - because of the poppies.  I did copyright it with CIPO because I was concerned that the CVVMA were doing "something wrong" when I first noted this travelling through the Simply Southeast Asia domain in July, 2003.  

It is very upsetting to me because of the.. history of that frame.. that is has been stolen and defaced in the manner it has been, and I just want to apologize to everyone - I have no control over the conduct of untoward people who, apparently, have no concept of the true meaning of "honor".

So, just for the record, that poppy frame "is" copyrighted to be used by Canadians, of all wars, in totality, and freedom on a nonprofit basis.

I started a Remembrance page which I want to redo and I have to add one more name to it.  That is actually the whole frame..
http://www.glanmore.org/CdaRemembrance.html.  I am awaiting appropriate permission to use The Last Post and The Flowers of the Forest on it.

The Canadian Vietnam Veterans Memorial Association has not had permission for almost a year now, to use "any" graphic I have made and I sincerely apologize to all for their.. trivialization of all the things that matter.

I have no idea how many graphics/html, etc. they have taken from the Simply Southeast Asia domain but "all" of them have been taken without any permission at all.


Warmest regards,

Anne
webmistress/graphic design
Simply Southeast Asia
http://www.glanmore.org

This includes pages I have made, using the same frame, to remember those Canadians who have given their lives in the War on Terrorism.  There are sites that are on the domain that are US and have tried to keep them separate in these things.. Poppies were for the Canadians.
That is all that that frame was to ever be used for - or for families / brothers-in-arms who might want a copy - It's always been a nonprofit issue.  Send me the photograph, I will frame it and send back a "printable".. 


There is nothing that can be done


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Oct 2004)

Anne,

I'm sorry to hear that your work has been reused without your permission.

Thanks for the updated and keep up the great work!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Maria3a (12 Oct 2004)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Anne,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your work has been reused without your permission.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike, 

I guess one has to be philosophical about putzes .. or get arrested   :-[

I just know that I quit the group because I had, as their _public relations_ person advised the Canadian Nam vets groups about a day that
was important for all..  And the response was.. "But then we won't get any credit.."

And, there are so many places on the web where there are truly wonderful graphics for VietNam vet sites.. much better than mine, in point of fact,
so I fail to understand why - after they have told me that I should use any of the graphics "I" made, they are taking them - and some that have
been there long before I was "ever" involved with them at all - , altering them, etc., etc.

I don't even use that frame for my father - because he wasn't Killed in Action.

I've been keeping on eye on that site because it's been down for a long time and I was waiting 'til it was up to add it back as a link
from The North Wall website - I made that when the North Wall was vandalized.. it has no connection with the CVVMA in this way - simply
it is there for anyone to link "to" - and no, until now, declaration of property rights, etc.  The whole thing disgusts me.

Because I've been checking, I know that the site has just been put up over the last couple of days - and I know that every image that they
have used so far is one that is cropped, etc., from one I made - not the original ones that they have.. I wonder what "else" they've taken..
remains to be seen..

Just wanted to give you all a heads up in case because of what I have seen so far.. They have no permission..

Anyway.. Mike - no worries, I'm not going anywhere.. 

Anne

Warmest regards,

Anne


----------



## Tpr.Orange (12 Oct 2004)

Anne thank you for your hard work to support the troops and vets.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (12 Oct 2004)

Thank you for you generous devotion to the memory of our fallen brothers in arms. We need more Canadians to be as respectfull as you. Thank you


----------



## Maria3a (12 Oct 2004)

Gentlemen,

It is an honour and a privilege,

Thank you,

Anne


----------



## Maria3a (12 Oct 2004)

Just a note..  I have put a copyright notice on the CdaRemembrance page - which I really would rather not because I don't think it .. appropriate.
Just until this "unpleasantness" gets sorted out as I noticed today that certain individuals involved have been visiting the page..(I trace IP's that are familiar to me in matters such as these..)

My apologies.. I know it shouldn't be there... and I am removing it as soon as possible.. I don't want it there.. It's bothering me already ..  I may even take it off today.. it's giving me the willies ..

In any case, that's why it's there.. for now..

and thank you again.. all of you..

Anne


----------



## Maria3a (12 Oct 2004)

I took the copyright info off.. 
http://www.glanmore.org/CdaRemembance.html

I couldn't stand it.. it was so "wrong".

This is the copyright notice, so you all know:

Copyright Notice:  CIPO, Registration #1013406, July 28, 2003 (2004, 2005
                            Use of the frame on this page is restricted to those serving in the Canadian Forces and/or their families as they wish.  Copies suitable for printing (150+dpi) will be provided on request or I will make priintable images on receipt of photographs and send them back at no cost.  No other use, decompiling, deconstructing, alteration, or addition/incorporation into any another website/collection is permitted without written authorization from <a href="mailto:afaulkner@glanmore.org"><font face="Arial" size="-2">Anne Faulkner</font></a>, Copyright holder, dated October 12, 2004.

Anne


----------



## Doug VT (12 Oct 2004)

Just another note, you're missing another fine Canadian who lost his life while deployed to Afghanistan.
Cpl Jamie Murphy.  If you need a picture and info to update your site, please contact me.


----------



## Maria3a (12 Oct 2004)

Hi Doug,  No.. I have his photograph ready to put up..  I'm trying (and if any can provide - actually for "all" ) better photographs that would be great because I want to redo the whole page over the next few days..   I'm also awaiting permission to use The Last Post and The Flowers of the Forest mp3's for that page but I can make the page without them - in the meantime - and keep my fingers crossed on the music.. because I'm thinking on maybe doing FLASH .. or another way...

The photographs themselves on the page now, as was Jamie's,  were taken from various news sites at the time of the events and as you know, they were all small - almost thumbnails..  I had to enlarge them over 25% which isn't a good idea even that much and  which immediately wrecked the resolution before I even tried to put them in the frames..  It would have been much better if I had had larger originals from the beginning.. So, if any of you can send them along, that would be great and very much appreciated.

So, yes, you're right.  He's not up on the page but will be over the next few days .. either way.... 

No,  I haven't forgotten him at all.. He's been on my mind as needing to be there.

Thanks Doug 

Anne


----------



## Maria3a (14 Oct 2004)

Page done..I have some ideas but.. for now.. I wanted to keep it as simple as possible.. Less being more..  

 If there are any changes/corrections - anything like that that you all want, please let me know and I'll fix it..

http://www.glanmore.org/CdaRemembrance.html

Regards,

Anne


----------



## rounder (16 Oct 2004)

Good for you Anne... you're a real


----------



## Slim (16 Oct 2004)

Hi Anne

Thanks for thinking of them. Most Canadians would be hard pressed to remember their names...That's a shame. They shouldn't be forgotten...Ever.   

Slim
Former LdLSH(RC)


----------



## Maria3a (16 Oct 2004)

Thank you all..  

Canadian.. yes, I am, but I have to be honest with you all..  Aside and completely separate from my personal issues, it is night on impossible for me to support a government that treats its troops the way it does as a .. foreign policy.. Those.. "Matters of Honor".

I apologize if that offends any but.. our government should treat you all.. "better".

A few years ago, I was at the Warriors' Day Parade in Toronto.  Because of circumstance, I ended up in the RCR Mess afterwards.  One of the best days of my life <grin>  It really was..  Jammin' after the parade was over. I will always treasure that day.  I really will. 

Because of that day, and the music after the formalities were over.. I tried to think of music that would (might) be music that would be played.. in the Mess.. after the formalities were over.. The 3 am music.  So.. Danny Boy.  

The other person that that page was made for is a family member.  I watched the services on TV.. and, in Toronto, there was someone's father who was .. devastated beyond description.  Beyond those who serve, he was the one that broke my heart.  Those of you who were there will know who he was.  Somebody's father or father-in-law to be.   She was .. "frozen".   You guys   you  were wonderful with him.  So, I made the page for him too.  Such an indescribable loss for him too - and his daughter..  "everyone".  You all first of all because I do believe that there is a.. separate brothers-in-arms relationship that is akin to no other.  I would say that about my own son if he were in a similar situation, in that, yes, I may be his mother, but.. there is a bond between you all that is.. ineffable.

I hope I'm making some sense.    It is difficult to speak of these things and not push buttons.

Anyway..    there was a term used during Vietnam for some that were over there..  "Donut Dollies"..   Since I can't actually be.. over there.. to do that..  I want to truly thank you all for allowing me to be one.,.. "here"..

Thank you,

Anne


----------



## Franko (18 Oct 2004)

Anne.....

Thankyou for remembering the troops who laid down their life and all the selfless work you put into your site. You are a tribute to what being a true Canadian is.

I don't think you could "push" anyone's buttons.....not after seeing your site. 

I'll pass your site's address around the Regiment.....

Regards

BTW....ever thought of doing up something for Bosnia?


----------



## Maria3a (18 Oct 2004)

Thank you Franko, and all of you.

Yes, I have thought about Bosnia and other places you have all been.  I am just glad that this dialogue has opened up here as much of the reason that I haven't gone forward is .. simply.. lack of contact.  So, yes.  I just don't have photos, details, that kind of thing - whatever you all would want.   Until now - here -  you guys have been pretty hard to find..

It would be an honor to be able to make them, and a privilege.  Either on sites you all already have (I can send the pages or make them available to you all for download, or on glanmore.org - whatever is best for you all.

Warmest regards,

Anne


----------



## Maria3a (18 Oct 2004)

All things have been resolved.. Not sure how but.. thank you to anyone that may have had a part in it.

Consequent to yet another issue.. by attrition, I'm going to have time over the next few months to do alot of updating throughout  the www.glanmore.org domain - new pages, etc., new navigation, just .. updating..  which I am way behind on..so, if any of you would like me to add either links (well, generally they are all here already - army.ca has great link and I link here) or pages, feel free to forward them on to me, etc. 

Given recent events.. No worries on copyright.  The entire domain has always been nonprofit - in all of its incarnations and will always remain so - and copyright belongs to the individual who submits them.  In any case, I've never had to deal with any of this stuff before.. and hope to never again    I just make webpages for vets.

Best Regards,

Anne


----------



## sapper332 (15 Dec 2004)

Anne, your memorial page is great. I think about Shorty every day, as well as B12 and Jamie. As a member of Roto 0, (Combat Engineer by trade) I was privileged to work with the soldiers of 3RCR. The greatest testament to their resolve was the fact that they were back out on patrol less than 24hrs after the incident; and as always, performed their duties to the highest standards. their interaction with the local populace was strained at first, but the never faltered in performing to the highest standards of a Canadian soldier. My hat's off to all of them.


----------



## Maria3a (15 Dec 2004)

sapper332 said:
			
		

> Anne, your memorial page is great. I think about Shorty every day, as well as B12 and Jamie. As a member of Roto 0, (Combat Engineer by trade) I was privileged to work with the soldiers of 3RCR. The greatest testament to their resolve was the fact that they were back out on patrol less than 24hrs after the incident; and as always, performed their duties to the highest standards. their interaction with the local populace was strained at first, but the never faltered in performing to the highest standards of a Canadian soldier. My hat's off to all of them.



Thank you and,  my hat too.

Anne


----------

